
Ask HN: Why do companies put captchas on checkout forms? - jv22222
During business trips I&#x27;ve noticed companies such as United put a captcha on the form where you enter your credit card number to purchase wifi...<p>Also, there are a few other places where I&#x27;ve seen captchas on the credit card checkout form.<p>Why do companies do that?<p>Is there a good reason for it? Or, do they just add it because they&#x27;ve seen it on other forms and &quot;forms are supposed to have captchas, right?&quot;?<p>To me it seems like a great way to reduce conversion rates for zero benefit.
======
pcvarmint
To prevent automated checkout by third-party bots.

------
powera
Could be to block credit card fraud.

